# Our Physical Fitness



## Bullgrit (Sep 27, 2013)

The thread on our comfort being naked in public got a lot of people suggesting they are in poor physical shape. There was an old thread where many folks talked about their exercise regimens. Rather than necromance that thread, I figured we should have a new one.

Do you have any fitness/exercise/workout regimen? How's it going?

In that old thread, [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION] mentioned training for a "Run for Your Lives" zombie run -- Umbran, did you ever do that? How'd it go? Fun?

Anyone else have fun workouts? Anyone do Crossfit? I'm somewhat curious about that.

Bullgrit


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2013)

10K steps per day has been standard for me for a long time. I try to keep to 1200 calories per day; but I don't worry about it if I'm going out.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 27, 2013)

The "Run For Your Lives"* was a lot of fun.

Once, my wife was having a conversation with someone about exercise.  At the time, she was doing various workout videos - mixed aerobic and strength training stuff, and yoga.  Someone asked her about running and she said, "I'll run when I have monsters chasing me."  Well, then that friend of hers found out about the RUn For Your Lives, and my wife had to eat her words a bit.  I just needed exercise, and it sounded fun, so I joined her.

It is a 5k course.  The time we ran it, there was a *lot* of ankle-deep and more mud.  There were obstacles (walls to clamber over, Normandy barriers, logs over water, and so on).  You also wore a belt with three flags (like those used in flag-football, attached to the belt with velcro), and there were people on the course playing zombies (in full costume and makeup) who tried to take your flags.

We did *not* train to actually run the entire course.  That would require a really dedicated cross-country, "Tough Mudder" trail runner type of person.  We trained to be albe to walk when we could, and sprint when we had to.

To that end, we used "Couch to 5K" as a training base, and that worked really well for us.  We had access to an indoor track, so we could train through the winter.  Our basic goal was, "Be able to run for half an hour without stopping", and we had the upcoming event as a motivator.  These things all helped set us up for success.  Lack of a goal or motivator can really kill an exercise plan.


*There are "Run for Your Lives" events around the country.  See http://www.runforyourlives.com/ for more information.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Sep 27, 2013)

Wife is doing Couch-to-5K and has just started a TRX class (plus her dog agility training).

I do light calisthenics/strength plus a 5k run 4-5 days per week, strength/weights 1-2 days per week, and yoga + Bosu 1 day/week right now.  I'm going to try a TRX class this weekend at my wife's recommendation; I really need to add some more strength and balance/flexibility to my program.

I haven't done a Run for Your Life or Tough Mudder, but I have done Warrior Dash.  It was fun, but not really unusual.


----------



## Janx (Sep 27, 2013)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Wife is doing Couch-to-5K and has just started a TRX class (plus her dog agility training).




My wife likes the Couch to 5K, but only gets about half-way through before sickness or injury (not incurred from the training) interferes so she has to stop, get better (3 months to get over a cold) and start over.  Exercise is hard when the universe conspires against you.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 27, 2013)

2 and half hour of gym, 4 days a week, to gain muscle mass. An hour and a half of bikram yoga (hot (109 degrees) yoga) 4 times a week, to burn fat, stretch and gain flexibility. Around 2,000 calories a day, mostly from proteans. I eat 2 or 3 chickens a week and lots of horse meat.

I'm 158 pounds now. I want to go down to 150 pounds and then go back to 175 pounds of pure lean meat.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 27, 2013)

goldomark said:


> 2 and half hour of gym, 4 days a week, to gain muscle mass. An hour and a half of bikram yoga (hot (109 degrees) yoga) 4 times a week, to burn fat, stretch and gain flexibility. Around 2,000 calories a day, mostly from proteans. I eat 2 or 3 chickens a week and lots of horse meat.
> 
> I'm 158 pounds now. I want to go down to 150 pounds and then go back to 175 pounds of pure lean meat.




General wisdom is bulk then cut, not the other way round. Using excess calories to gain muscle weight but not fat weight is next to impossible.  The opposite is much easier.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 27, 2013)

Janx said:


> My wife likes the Couch to 5K, but only gets about half-way through before sickness or injury (not incurred from the training) interferes so she has to stop, get better (3 months to get over a cold) and start over.  Exercise is hard when the universe conspires against you.




We got sidelined by colds during our winter training.  And if it takes you an entire season to get over a cold, yes, that's going to put a crimp in your exercise plan.  However, if it takes three months to get over a cold (as opposed to getting over bad flu, or bronchitis, or coughing asthma that you didn't know you had), that suggests to me that some other things going on may be getting in the way.


----------



## Janx (Sep 27, 2013)

Umbran said:


> We got sidelined by colds during our winter training.  And if it takes you an entire season to get over a cold, yes, that's going to put a crimp in your exercise plan.  However, if it takes three months to get over a cold (as opposed to getting over bad flu, or bronchitis, or coughing asthma that you didn't know you had), that suggests to me that some other things going on may be getting in the way.




yep.  Presumably it's bronchitis or whatever being triggered by the cold.  The net effect is, get cold symptoms (coughing) and it lasts for 3 months.

Or twist an ankle.

Or hurt her back.

Or starts a medical thing that requires restricts her to light duty

It's nuts.  She actually gets into really good shape and enjoys it when she's on a roll.  But each time, hits a setback and that resets everything.


----------



## Dog Moon (Sep 27, 2013)

I'd actually lost about 60 pounds over the course of a year and a half.  Then I sorta didn't go anywhere.  It was mainly through stopping drinking soda and very limiting of my junk food.  Amazing how doing that can make a person lose weight instead of gaining.

Now I'm trying to focus a little on eating better portions of healthier foods, but with some fun stuff.  I also started doing the Insanity Fitness a couple of days ago.  And soon I should be starting a job that is only about two miles away.  Can either walk or bike that for additional exercise.  So I'm hoping that by doing all this stuff I will be getting in better shape and will feel more comfortable with my body.

Cause I'm one of those people that posted in the other thread about being in poor physical shape.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 27, 2013)

Morrus said:


> General wisdom is bulk then cut, not the other way round. Using excess calories to gain muscle weight but not fat weight is next to impossible.  The opposite is much easier.



Hard, but not impossible. ;-)


----------



## EscherEnigma (Sep 28, 2013)

I boulder.  Sure, I may not be able to bench that much, but I can throw my scrawny ass up a rock wall by my fingertips and tippy toes.  Also a few body-weight exercises (pull-ups, push-ups, sit-ups, standing on my hands) every now and then, but I haven't been regular about it in months.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 28, 2013)

I run...a lot.  About 30 miles a week with a couple a couple shorter runs combined with a fifteen mile run on the weekend.  I have been running a lot of half marathons and have done 15 this year with four left before the end of the year.  Other than that I work out at home 5-6 days a week just simple sit ups, pull ups, push ups and free weights.  In doing I eat a ridiculous amount of food...good food!  I am not that big into gyms but I see a trainer for running advice and home workouts.  

Lastly, if the weather is even halfway decent, and I have the time...I walk instead of drive.


----------



## JamesonCourage (Sep 28, 2013)

I have pretty severe asthma (compared to most people with asthma, at least), so getting aerobic exercises has been difficult my whole life. But, I was okay on weight for a long time. But the past 5-7 years, I went from about 170 pounds to over 225 pounds. So, I started a diet (exactly 5 months ago today), and as of this last Saturday I was at 164 pounds (I don't weigh myself again until tomorrow). So, pretty happy about that 61 pounds of weight loss, and 164 isn't a bad weight for being 5'11".

Basically, I kept my calories at about 850 a day over four meals and a snack each day. Not too hard for me to do, but I think it'd be too much for most people (they might fair better at 1,300-1,500 / day). I'm looking at burning the rest of my stomach fat, but I don't want to lose too much more weight, so I'm just now picking up trying a lot harder at the gym. My diet is also closer to about 1,600 calories / day, and I've cut carbs a lot, cut sugar out almost completely, and really increased my protein (about 150 grams / day).

I'm hoping that building some muscle will work while burning my stomach fat. Hitting things like weights are easy enough (in that my arms and legs are still sore), but things like jogging or running for a prolonged period of time are out, due to the asthma. I can definitely walk at a brisk pace on the treadmill, and can easily hit the "fat burning" zone without any problems, so I'm trying that for now.

Overall, I'm in much better shape than I was in 5 months ago, and it basically was all due to my diet. (Yes, I know that 850 calories sounds really low, but I did have four meals and a snack every day, and I had much more energy than I did before starting the diet.) I feel a lot better about my health now, and about my body, too. If gaining some muscle works (not bulking up, just getting some more muscle) and I can burn the rest of my visible fat (basically all stomach fat), I'll be a very happy dude.


----------



## Robin Hoodlum (Sep 28, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> Do you have any fitness/exercise/workout regimen?



Yes. I lift often... 16 ounces at a time.


Bullgrit said:


> How's it going?



Awesomely!


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 28, 2013)

I have always felt that more twelve ounce reps yields the same result.


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 28, 2013)

> I try to keep to 1200 calories per day





> I kept my calories at about 850 a day over four meals and a snack each day.





> My diet is also closer to about 1,600 calories / day



Wow! I don't know how you can survive on so few calories. Literally survive -- the basic/simplistic calculation for caloric need is your weight x10 plus around 20%. 

How are you not miserable and starving? I'd be a wreck. I'm 5'11", 150#, and I need 2000 calories a day. Yes, I track every calorie, every day, for 3 years.


Bullgrit


----------



## Morrus (Sep 28, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> Wow! I don't know how you can survive on so few calories. Literally survive -- the basic/simplistic calculation for caloric need is your weight x10 plus around 20%.
> 
> How are you not miserable and starving? I'd be a wreck. I'm 5'11", 150#, and I need 2000 calories a day. Yes, I track every calorie, every day, for 3 years.




I can't speak for the others.  1200 is very easy, I find.  It's quite a lot of food, as long as you're not eating chocolate cake and stuff.  But I guess people are different.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 28, 2013)

Morrus said:


> I can't speak for the others.  1200 is very easy, I find.  It's quite a lot of food, as long as you're not eating chocolate cake and stuff.  But I guess people are different.



How tall are you and how much do you weigh?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 28, 2013)

goldomark said:


> How tall are you and how much do you weigh?




5'10" (I think), 165lbs. It's been my standard diet for years.  I don't feel I'm missing anything.

The only thing that throws it off is if I'm going out - alcohol, or restaurant meals.  But since I do it most of the time, I don't worry if situations like that pop up from time to time.


----------



## Kramodlog (Sep 28, 2013)

Whoa. Maybe I'd be able to function on that diet after a while, but I know that anything below 1,800 makes me dizzy. Or maybe you have super efficiant metabolism.


----------



## EricNoah (Sep 28, 2013)

I run about 4 days a week, 2.5 to 3.5 miles per run. Try to keep my calories to 2000 a day. Been maintaining a weight that is just shy of overweight for about five years now. I also bike in the summer.


----------



## JamesonCourage (Sep 28, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> How are you not miserable and starving? I'd be a wreck.



It just gave me more energy. It was just eating away at my fat. I still have some stomach fat, but I'd like to get rid of that, so I'm still in the negatives for now (as far as calorie intake vs what I burn). We'll see how getting rid of that goes.


Bullgrit said:


> I'm 5'11", 150#, and I need 2000 calories a day. Yes, I track every calorie, every day, for 3 years.



I'm also 5'11", though I'm 166 currently (went up about 2 pounds this past week with my new 1,600 calorie diet / pushing at the gym). I'm also planning on continuing to track my calories, but I'd like to burn off the only real visible spot of fat I have left (stomach) and get a little more muscle. I think my weight will increase a little as I push at the gym, but I'm hoping my stomach will also shrink. We'll see.

But, yeah, like I said: when I decreased my calories, it only increased my energy. My father -who started a similar diet almost 3 months ago when he saw what I was doing, and my new energy- started at 296 pounds, and he's down to about 254 pounds now. His doctor also pulled him off of his diabetes medicine (after cutting it several times), so he's just about beaten his diabetes after 10 years. His feet don't hurt anymore, and he has a lot of energy, so he's walking around a bunch, now, too (in SF, at that, so there's a lot of hills). I guess burning that fat just gives you energy. I dunno. However it works, it works for me.

But, I did just start a new job, and it's more physical than what I've been doing. I've done it before, so I know I can do it, but I might reevaluate my diet once I settle into work, to see if I need to increase my calories. We'll see.


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 28, 2013)

JamesonCourage said:
			
		

> I'm also 5'11", though I'm 166 currently (went up about 2 pounds this past week with my new 1,600 calorie diet / pushing at the gym). I'm also planning on continuing to track my calories, but I'd like to burn off the only real visible spot of fat I have left (stomach) and get a little more muscle. I think my weight will increase a little as I push at the gym, but I'm hoping my stomach will also shrink. We'll see.



3.5 years ago I weighed 195#. I figured I had 15 pounds to lose, and I started extreme workouts, (P90X, Insanity, etc.), to get into shape. I ended up losing 45 pounds! I was shocked!


I'm always interested to see people's body pictures if they have their height and weight given. I'm amazed at the variations a little more or less muscle or fat can make on different frames. I've seen pics of people my height who weigh 15 pounds more, but they're totally ripped, (very low body fat percentage). In my searching for such photos, I found a couple of sites showing men and women with height and weight: www.mybodygallery.com and http://www.cockeyed.com/photos/bodies/heightweight.html -- don't worry, (or get your hopes up  it's SFW, (no nudity; bikinis/underwear, at worst).

Bullgrit


----------



## JamesonCourage (Sep 29, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> 3.5 years ago I weighed 195#. I figured I had 15 pounds to lose, and I started extreme workouts, (P90X, Insanity, etc.), to get into shape. I ended up losing 45 pounds! I was shocked!



Nice! That's a lot of weight to lose. As I'm also 5'11", I thought I'd go from 225 to about 180. I was surprised that I went down to 164.


Bullgrit said:


> I'm always interested to see people's body pictures if they have their height and weight given. I'm amazed at the variations a little more or less muscle or fat can make on different frames. I've seen pics of people my height who weigh 15 pounds more, but they're totally ripped, (very low body fat percentage).



I could post a picture of myself, but I'm not one for being shirtless (never have been, even when I'd go swimming as a kid). It is interesting to see the variations of people at a certain height and weight, though.

I'm not trying to get ripped or anything, but it'd be nice to build up some muscle, since I've never really tried to before. Luckily, my asthma shouldn't really get in the way of that too much. Have you done standard weights, etc? Or did you just do those extreme workouts? How do they help you with muscle as compared to burning fat?


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 29, 2013)

JamesonCourage said:
			
		

> Have you done standard weights, etc? Or did you just do those extreme workouts? How do they help you with muscle as compared to burning fat?



I'd rate P90X as the best of the workouts I've done, for all around fitness -- fat loss and muscle gain. It is half weight lifting, (dumb bells and body weight), and half cardio. Here are my results: http://www.totalbullgrit.com/blog/forty-frickin-five/

I was not going for big muscles, I just wanted lean fitness. But now I'm going for more muscles.

Bullgrit


----------



## JamesonCourage (Sep 29, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> I'd rate P90X as the best of the workouts I've done, for all around fitness -- fat loss and muscle gain. It is half weight lifting, (dumb bells and body weight), and half cardio. Here are my results: http://www.totalbullgrit.com/blog/forty-frickin-five/



Nice. That was a year ago, though 

I'd be okay ending up at that physique. I don't want to get big, personally. How much room does that workout take? I'm in a cramped apartment right now. And how often did you workout? No offense, but I'm not going to sift over your blog for that information.


Bullgrit said:


> I was not going for big muscles, I just wanted lean fitness. But now I'm going for more muscles.



I don't really want big muscles right now. Who knows, though. Once I find I'm happy with my fat ratio, I might go for it. Not worried about it at all, yet, though.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 29, 2013)

I have found after reaching an ideal BMI and wanting to gain muscle, I need to eat a lot.  If you are active and have increased your metabolism, you are burning a lot of calories.  If you are doing strength and weight training on top of that, you need even more, in particular protein.  I do not go for protein shakes and supplements, but I eat a lot of fish, turkey and Greek yogurt as well as a lot of other good stuff.  Sucks losing muscle because you are not eating enough.

So with a healthy diet, it is great to have a sin food you eat every once and a while.  For me it is French fries...a couple times a week!


----------



## Bullgrit (Sep 29, 2013)

JamesonCourage said:
			
		

> Nice. That was a year ago, though



Last month: http://www.totalbullgrit.com/blog/continuing-fitness-now-at-46-years-old/  Exactly the same.



> How much room does that workout take? I'm in a cramped apartment right now. And how often did you workout?



1-1.5 hours a day, 6 days a week, for 9 months got me here. I've maintained since then. I do the workouts in front of the TV in my den. Without measuring, I'd say I use about 10'x10' of the space. For a visual of my workout space, here are some pics, (you don't have to read the post): http://www.totalbullgrit.com/blog/more-on-my-workouts/

Bullgrit


----------



## JamesonCourage (Sep 29, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> Last month: http://www.totalbullgrit.com/blog/continuing-fitness-now-at-46-years-old/  Exactly the same.



Nice! Keep it up.


Bullgrit said:


> 1-1.5 hours a day, 6 days a week, for 9 months got me here. I've maintained since then. I do the workouts in front of the TV in my den. Without measuring, I'd say I use about 10'x10' of the space. For a visual of my workout space, here are some pics, (you don't have to read the post): http://www.totalbullgrit.com/blog/more-on-my-workouts/



Hmm, that's a lot of time invested. I might give something like that a try. I definitely don't have the room for it; in my room, I have enough for push-ups, maybe some jump rope, etc., but not a lot of side-to-side movement. Unfortunately, the rest of the apartment is pretty well packed with stuff that was here when I moved in last month (I have roommates), and I don't think it's going anywhere.

Thanks for the links, too. What stuff do you have at home for the workouts (other than space / DVDs)? I imagine some weights, but what else do you need? If nothing else I could pick some of that stuff up. New job = more spending money, so at least I have that going for me. Might as well spend some of it to keep up with my momentum to getting lean. Though, to be honest, I don't know if I want to sink the time in. The diet is easy; that's just willing myself not to eat certain foods. But, the amount of time I'd need to spend on something to get those results is honestly rather daunting. Do I want to lose 1-1½ hours basically every day of the week on it? Not really.

Maybe if I find myself liking the workout, it won't be so bad. I used to absolutely love playing basketball. Maybe if I like the workout (just like I like my diet), I'll be more into it. From the outside, though, it doesn't sound that appealing to me. So, I guess another question: which exercise routine is the most fun for you? And what kind of other activities do you enjoy (so I can see if I can relate)?



Grehnhewe said:


> I have found after reaching an ideal BMI and wanting to gain muscle, I need to eat a lot. If you are active and have increased your metabolism, you are burning a lot of calories. If you are doing strength and weight training on top of that, you need even more, in particular protein.



Yep. I'm still low on calories,  but I do want to burn the rest of my stomach fat. I just don't want to lose muscle, so I am trying to eat a lot of protein (like I said, about 150 grams / day) and I did increase my calorie intake.


Grehnhewe said:


> I do not go for protein shakes and supplements, but I eat a lot of fish, turkey and Greek yogurt as well as a lot of other good stuff. Sucks losing muscle because you are not eating enough.



Yeah, I don't like basically all seafood, but I like tuna, so I've been having a lot of that. And a lot of grilled chicken. Delicious stuff 


Grehnhewe said:


> So with a healthy diet, it is great to have a sin food you eat every once and a while. For me it is French fries...a couple times a week!



I'm good without cheating. I've only cheated on my diet on one day (my birthday), and even then I only went up to 1,700 calories. I don't get food urges (though other food still looks good), and I rarely feel hungry, so it's easy to stick to the diet. The biggest thing I had to break at first was my constant snacking, but once I did that, the food bit was easy.

My father / friend are both losing weight (42 pounds for my father and 70 for my friend), and they both give themselves "cheat" days every now and then (every 2-4 weeks, I think). I think that this concept of a "cheat day" or "cheat meal" is probably a good policy for a lot of people, as it gives them something to look forward to. I'm lucky in that I avoided that, but I'm unlucky in that I really don't want to spend that much time on exercising when it doesn't look that fun. Oh well, you can't have everything for free, I guess


----------



## Grehnhewe (Sep 29, 2013)

You are on the right track, unfortunately stomach fat is the first and last thing dudes gain/loose.  Better than ass or thighs if you ask me.  If you keep on keepin on, it is going to fade away with good diet, abdominal workouts and calorie burning.

Yeah I eat chicken too, but I love fish...in particular sushi!

i have actually been increasing my carbs a little too, I think of it as gas for a car.  Good thing to eat sometimes if you are going to burn it off anyways,  

i would never do a cheat day, that is just sabotage.  If you are eating right and working out, eating French fries, pizza, hamburgers or a candy bar occasionally will have no effect.


----------



## Nellisir (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm 41, 6', and been about 195 lbs for the past...ten or twelve years?  I was up to 210 at one point, and down to 180 about two years ago, during a major depression (best part of it).  I don't work out, but try to be physically active.  I work outdoors a lot, and don't have a huge appetite.

That said, my stamina and energy are both pretty low, and it's time to change a few things.  I drink way too much coca-cola.  I'd like to lose about 20-25 lbs and improve the stamina and durability a bit.  My sister and her husband did PX-90 and liked it, so that's up for consideration, along with the basic changing diet, etc, etc.


----------



## Nellisir (Sep 29, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> Last month: http://www.totalbullgrit.com/blog/continuing-fitness-now-at-46-years-old/  Exactly the same.
> 
> 1-1.5 hours a day, 6 days a week, for 9 months got me here. I've maintained since then. I do the workouts in front of the TV in my den. Without measuring, I'd say I use about 10'x10' of the space. For a visual of my workout space, here are some pics, (you don't have to read the post): http://www.totalbullgrit.com/blog/more-on-my-workouts/
> 
> Bullgrit




Frack.  Inspirational, man.  You were exactly where I am right now, and I'd like to be where you are right now.


----------



## bone_naga (Oct 5, 2013)

I do crossfit and I lift. I also do obstacle runs. Run For Your Lives was pretty good. I also eat relatively healthy. I don't count calories or anything, I just try to eat healthy foods. I also started drinking more hard liquor instead of beer.


----------



## bone_naga (Oct 5, 2013)

Also, while I absolutely hate running, switching to minimalist running has helped me a lot (I have bad knees). I also sometimes do a ruck march. I just throw a couple weights into a rucksack and carry it when I walk my dog.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Oct 5, 2013)

bone_naga said:


> Also, while I absolutely hate running, switching to minimalist running has helped me a lot.



I can't agree with you more.  I don't wear toe shoes, but minimalist shoes and good style have relieved me of all joint pain.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 5, 2013)

What is "minimalist running"? I can't run any more because if I do the next day my left knee decides that stairs are an agony-inspiring obstacle, and chairs must never be gotten out of.  So I'm now a walker.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Oct 5, 2013)

Morrus said:


> What is "minimalist running"? I can't run any more because if I do the next day my left knee decides that stairs are an agony-inspiring obstacle, and chairs must never be gotten out of.  So I'm now a walker.



Minimalist running in its strictest sense is emulating barefoot running as best you can.  For me it is about wearing low drop, light and less cushioned shoes that allows me personally to concentrate on a style that has less heel landing and more midsole landing and toe launching.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 5, 2013)

Grehnhewe said:


> Minimalist running in its strictest sense is emulating barefoot running as best you can.  For me it is about wearing low drop, light and less cushioned shoes that allows me personally to concentrate on a style that has less heel landing and more midsole and toe launching.




Is that better for knees? (That being my particular issue).


----------



## bone_naga (Oct 5, 2013)

Morrus said:


> What is "minimalist running"? I can't run any more because if I do the next day my left knee decides that stairs are an agony-inspiring obstacle, and chairs must never be gotten out of.  So I'm now a walker.



Running while wearing minimalist shoes. If you have seen the vibram five fingers (the ones that look like foot gloves), those are an example of minimalist shoes, although some look a lot like normal shoes.

Basically, they have almost no padding or heel elevation (hence the term "minimalist"). To run in them properly, you have to change your running form to avoid heel-striking. When you get it down, your body will naturally absorb the impact of running better than the tiny bit of foam that's under your normal shoes. Also, you don't wear out your shoes as quickly because your feet don't drag across the ground as much. It's also more energy-efficient for your body. It sucks at first because it uses muscles that most people don't use that much anymore, but once your body catches up you will find that it's less fatiguing on your muscles and you don't breathe as hard while running at the same pace.

Some people will just go straight barefoot. I've done it a few times but usually it's nice to have some small bit of protection.

You can find youtube videos that show how it's done. Search for minimalist running, barefoot running, or chi running.


----------



## Grehnhewe (Oct 5, 2013)

Bone is spot on.

i wear different shoes, so I find mine wear out kind of fast.  300 miles max.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 5, 2013)

For those who may not know yet, I was near death in 2011, I have been in medical physical recovery while my abdominal muscles were split from sternum to belt line and had atrophied back so far that I had no abdominal wall.

On the 28th of August I was in surgery again. this Surgery pulled the muscles as close together as possible and reversed a colostomy.

Now I am back to the start of exorcise, but walking 3 to 6 miles per day. My goal is to run in a 10 K race. Just to finish it. I have no delusions of placing in the top 10%. All I can do right now is walk. Boring as this is.


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 5, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> My goal is to run in a 10 K race. Just to finish it. I have no delusions of placing in the top 10%.




Don't worry about it.  I know I'm not in good enough shape to place within the top 10% and I don't even have any medical issues!


----------



## Grehnhewe (Oct 6, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> For those who may not know yet, I was near death in 2011, I have been in medical physical recovery while my abdominal muscles were split from sternum to belt line and had atrophied back so far that I had no abdominal wall.
> 
> On the 28th of August I was in surgery again. this Surgery pulled the muscles as close together as possible and reversed a colostomy.
> 
> Now I am back to the start of exorcise, but walking 3 to 6 miles per day. My goal is to run in a 10 K race. Just to finish it. I have no delusions of placing in the top 10%. All I can do right now is walk. Boring as this is.



Dude, you are inspirational.  There are perfectly capable people with no physical restrictions who do not even get off the couch, and you are training for a 10K?  Baller!!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 6, 2013)

I have been given a second chance on life. I Don't want to waste it.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 7, 2013)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have been given a second chance on life. I Don't want to waste it.



What happened, if your confortable talking about?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2013)

This thread was started by one of my closest RL friends, GlassEye while I was incommunicado. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?313521-Scott-DeWar-s-absence

The thread was started 2 days after I was hit with this. He also does his best to keep my EN world friends up to date in this thread with as many facts as possible.

Basically, My intestins malfunctioned and ripped 2 inches from the inside out. I went into septic shock immediately and remaind in this dangerous state for 6 hours. By the numbers, I should not have survived.


----------



## Kramodlog (Oct 7, 2013)

One more reason why I should try enemas.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 7, 2013)

I need to find a new Dojo. Did so well with that until the marriage  nightmare. And the one I was going to closed during that time. Others  nearby are belt-factory McDojo types. Sorry, but out-of-shape as I am,  if I think I can take your black-belts down based on their kihon and  kata, there's a problem. (Only got to 1st brown myself, and now almost  10 years out of practice).
Last time I was on the scale was scarey. Need to convert about 20 lbs back to muscle, and ditch about 30.


----------



## Zombie_Babies (Oct 8, 2013)

For me it's martial arts practice twice a week.  I got out of the habit due to reasons and recently got back.  Of course, I also pretty much instantly injured myself in a silly-ass way.  Rolled my toes on the mat when running.  They're still messed up.  Taking an elbow to the middle of that foot and then also having it stepped on didn't help much either.  Meh.


----------



## Bullgrit (Oct 8, 2013)

Congrats Scott, for setting such a goal and working towards it after that issue. Septic shock isn't something easy to get over/survive.

Bullgrit


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2013)

Survival was the tough part. I was given permission to ride a bike, so I went out and bought one!!!


----------



## jcayer (Oct 10, 2013)

I think I was in the original thread with Bullgrit.
I've been through 4 or 5 rounds of P90x.
One round of Insanity
One round of P90x2
One round of Asylum vol 1
One round of Asylum vol 2
Two rounds of a P90x/x2 hybird
and am a couple weeks away from finishing a second round of Insanity.

After that, probably Asylum 1/2 hybrid, Focus T-25, and P90x3.

I spent my years in the gym, this works so much better for me.  Up between 4:30 and 5:00, press play and I'm done for the day.  
I'm 40 with two kids, that's the only time I could find to do it and not take time away from them.

I'm 6-3, 255.  If I ever followed the diet guides, I'd be a gorilla, but at least I'm not the ball of fatty goo I would be without working out.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2013)

I use to be one of those 'balls of goo' [good name by the way] right when I went in. 265, 5'9", but neck/ shoulders were well developed and 19" and 21" biceps on the left and right arms. triceps/forarms weren't bad at all either. just the waist was a waste! 44" belt line. It is now 38".


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2013)

Update: Given permission to ride a bike, so I bought one! walk every other day, ride the off days.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 22, 2013)

I am now up to 4 miles biking and 3 to 6 walking


----------



## Grehnhewe (Oct 22, 2013)

Hell Yeah!  Bet you will double that soon.


----------



## darjr (Feb 5, 2022)

Deadlifts, bench, squat. Then a bunch of bro style accessories. Then CrossFit style cardio on off days. Lots of rowing. Love rowing.


----------



## payn (Feb 5, 2022)

I like rowing too. Though my gym has the machines way too close together and near people for my comfort right now.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Feb 5, 2022)

darjr said:


> Deadlifts, bench, squat. Then a bunch of bro style accessories. Then CrossFit style cardio on off days. Lots of rowing. Love rowing.




You're so strong, you brought this thread back from the dead!  

As for me?  I do a modified work out that I've been doing since my army days 30 years ago.  Not as intense of course.  Cuz I'm old and my body hurts all the time lol.  

In a nutshell, my workout consist of planks, side planks, flutter kicks, slow pushups (4 seconds on the down, push up fast), curls, squats, shoulder lifts, and about a 2 mile run.


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 5, 2022)

My new fitness goals for the year:

Run 1 mile (1.6 km) in 7 minutes.  Current time: 8:48.
Hold a 6-minute elbow plank.  Current max:  3:06.
Bench press my body weight.  Current max: 78%.
Pretty ambitious for a 47-year old, but I've cleared them with my doctor.  Wish me luck.


----------



## payn (Feb 5, 2022)

Mostly I just like biking for miles and miles. I like getting my exercise sitting down.


----------



## darjr (Feb 5, 2022)

I wish I could run more. 2 miles would be a dream.

I figured my old broken body is going to ache anyway, might as well be for a reason.

Weather is getting warm enough I’m going to start in the bike again. I avoid ice as much as possible.

Oh my gym is like an aircraft warehouse, gotta yell if I want my neighbor to hear me.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Feb 6, 2022)

CleverNickName said:


> My new fitness goals for the year:
> 
> Run 1 mile (1.6 km) in 7 minutes.  Current time: 8:48.
> Hold a 6-minute elbow plank.  Current max:  3:06.
> ...



I don't know how your 47 year old body is doing, but my 47 year old body, the minute I turned 45, went to hell.  When I say "the minute I turned 45", that isn't much hyperbole lol.  Within the first month after my 45th birthday, I got shoulder impingements in both shoulders, a torn labrum in my left shoulder, bursitis in my left Achilles, gout, and passed my first kidney stone.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Feb 6, 2022)

I can't exercise as much as I used to but I try to get 30 minutes a day for health reasons. Normally a portion of that is weights, and the rest is cardio. In warm months, I use the heavy bag in my yard for the cardio (and will often do 45 minutes on those days). The rest of the time I a bunch of sets of free weights, then go through a routine of shadow boxing and various cardio exercises. I used to do martial arts and was going back to the boxing gym for a while but my body isn't really able to handle that level of training anymore (as much as (though it tricks me into thinking it can whenever I get back into that) 


Sacrosanct said:


> I don't know how your 47 year old body is doing, but my 47 year old body, the minute I turned 45, went to hell.  When I say "the minute I turned 45", that isn't much hyperbole lol.  Within the first month after my 45th birthday, I got shoulder impingements in both shoulders, a torn labrum in my left shoulder, bursitis in my left Achilles, gout, and passed my first kidney stone.




I get that. I am about the same age. Bursitis is surprisingly painful. When I was in my early 30s I got hit with Crohns and a bunch of surgeries. That very much impacted how long I can do extended activities for (standing for long periods of time is difficult, but easier if I am moving around, and I have fistulas I have to constantly maintain which makes a lot of activities difficult). However, I went from doing full contact exercise all the time, to almost zero activity and eventually the doctor was like "you have to gain muscle weight and exercise before your organs start to fail" (I was down to 120 pounds). So I started up slowly, and was surprised how much exercise I could manage, I also found where my limits were as well. The trick for me I found was to keep it at 30 minutes, or up to 45 tops, and to try to keep doing it regularly. One thing I found was losing weight initially after the surgeries was beneficial because it stopped some other health issues I was developing (sleep apnea, acid reflux from a hiatal hernia), and getting up to a lean healthy weight once I got too low was also very beneficial.


----------



## dragoner (Feb 6, 2022)

Wait for 54. I do a lot of biking too, when it is warm. We had a big storm here, and I spent a few days shoveling out hell's half acre.


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 6, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> I don't know how your 47 year old body is doing, but my 47 year old body, the minute I turned 45, went to hell.  When I say "the minute I turned 45", that isn't much hyperbole lol.  Within the first month after my 45th birthday, I got shoulder impingements in both shoulders, a torn labrum in my left shoulder, bursitis in my left Achilles, gout, and passed my first kidney stone.



Eh, it's doing okay.  My joints and muscles are in good shape (apart from an old knee injury that occasionally aches), but I have cholesterol problems that I have to manage.  So that means lots of fiber and exercise, and limited saturated fat.


----------



## Cadence (Feb 6, 2022)

Eating out more (carry out) since the fall has not been good for me at all, so I'm going to bring healthier stuff to the office for lunches.


----------



## Aeson (Feb 6, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> I don't know how your 47 year old body is doing, but my 47 year old body, the minute I turned 45, went to hell.  When I say "the minute I turned 45", that isn't much hyperbole lol.  Within the first month after my 45th birthday, I got shoulder impingements in both shoulders, a torn labrum in my left shoulder, bursitis in my left Achilles, gout, and passed my first kidney stone.



I swear I started using reading glasses as soon as I turned 40. I keep a pair in the car. One in the livingroom, and one in the bedroom. The idea is so I don't have to go far to hunt them down, because I hate carrying them around. 

At 46, the rest of me is just as broken down as it always has been.


----------



## Zardnaar (Feb 6, 2022)

Been on a diet for a couple of months. Doctor recommended 30 mins of exercise a day, been doing closer to an hour or two. 

 Basically been doing walks up hills. 




 Alright view. 



 Typical path. 

 Want to do this by April. 


 Next month. 


 Basically 3-4 hour walks hiking up 600-700 metered hills. 

 Goal for next summer try a mountain hike. Today's effort was 3-4km up a 1000 metre mountain bike trail explore after doing a lap of that reservoir.

 Pineapple Track is around 10 minute drive Silver Peaks 30 minutes and is a 4 hour walk or 25km overnight hike. There's a DoC hut.

 Also a return to Orokonui Ecosanctuary half hour away 3 hour walk through native forest. 

 Found some redwoods and old precolonial Rimu trees around 250-500 years old. Not many that age left as they got cleared out by the settlers.



 Looking towards silver peaks from Orokonui Ecosanctuary. Only 600 metres up around a month ago.


----------



## Gnosistika (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm 47. I use an app for a paid for service, mostly calisthenics and kettlebells. That is to say I try - with my ADHD it is a battle every single day.


----------



## Mezuka (Feb 6, 2022)

I do all the house cleaning, cooking, laundry, snow shovelling, gardening and lawn maintenance. I go up and down the house stairs all day long. I don't overeat and never eat snacks during the evening. No belly fat. I am 57.

During summer I take 1-hour walks. I should use my bicycle more.


----------



## Cadence (Feb 6, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> I don't know how your 47 year old body is doing, but my 47 year old body, the minute I turned 45, went to hell.  When I say "the minute I turned 45", that isn't much hyperbole lol.




I'm a few years past it now, but 47 was it for me: reading glasses, pulled a muscle in my back, couldn't go with under 6 hours of sleep once in a while without being a mess the next day,  and learned that accrued micro-fractures can cause a chunk to just fall out of a seemingly healthy tooth. :-/


----------



## Campbell (Feb 6, 2022)

Been training really hard for the last year (since the middle of February). I lift ~5 days a week and do about an hour of cardio ~6 days a week. I'm down from 375 to 290. Wearing the same size clothes that I did in my Army days when I was ~230. Shooting to lose another 50-60 lbs before summer.

At 37 I feel like I'm in the best shape of my life. Running better than I did in the Army when I was 24 (although far from great). Can do pullups for the first time in my life (~5 in a set). Almost able to bench my bodyweight (275 and counting). Been more consistent with the gym and diet than I have ever been. Moving to a fully remote position (that will stay remote indefinitely) has been a godsent to my training and diet goals. I don't eat takeout anymore and spend the time I was spending commuting in the gym.


----------



## darjr (Feb 6, 2022)

Rowing. Not my best but I got it done.

Concept 2 monitor. 30min, 5935 meters.


----------



## MGibster (Feb 6, 2022)

Back in 2020 I started hearing about the COVID 15.  People sitting at home, eating, and not getting out gaining about 15 pounds so I decided to go in the opposite direction.  So far I've lost about 50 pounds.  I walk anywhere between 3-7 miles every day and I'm trying to figure out how to incorporate some weight lifting.  I jogged a little bit the other day so there's that too.


----------



## Yora (Feb 6, 2022)

I started working as a gardener again, and after 2 weeks I got increasing pain in my knee when pushing down, like bike riding, stair climbing, or getting up from a crouch. Which made me realize a new milestone about getting older.

It's not when your doctor prescribes you an orthopedic bandage for your knee.
It's when your reaction is "Oh, sweet! That's cool!"


Now that I spend again 40 hours every week either standing or walking, and doing a lot of medium lifting, I think that's all the exercise I am going to need. I deserve being a lazy bum during my free time.


----------



## J.Quondam (Feb 6, 2022)

I've always been skinny but kept a good constant weight, ate well, good activity levels, and generally really good shape, even despite having two wrecked knees by age 45 or so.  But the covid thing caught me at a bad time, and that threw off my diet and exercise for various reasons, and by the end of 2020, I had actually _lost_ 15 pounds... which I really need to regain to get back _up_ to a healthy weight. Hopefully the stressful living situation will ease this year, and I can start refocusing on getting healthy again... because I kind of miss it.


----------



## Erekose (Feb 6, 2022)

I have a fairly standard powerlifting routine - since turning 50 (I’m now 53), I’ve dropped to training only 3 days a week (currently on a heavy, light, medium program). My joints are happier for it  If I could organise it, I think my preference would be to train every other day, but my job is not so flexible.


----------



## Dioltach (Feb 6, 2022)

OK, so who else here is starting to think that @Zardnaar is actually Peter Jackson in disguise? He's posted almost as much NZ scenery here as there is in the LotR trilogy.


----------



## Zardnaar (Feb 7, 2022)

Dioltach said:


> OK, so who else here is starting to think that @Zardnaar is actually Peter Jackson in disguise? He's posted almost as much NZ scenery here as there is in the LotR trilogy.




 Want more? 

 Nice day today so went to or usual spot but decided to impulse attempt the pineapple track. Interwebs said two hours return took us 2.5. 






 Entry though a forest. Get up higher though and you're above the treeline. 



 mah "city".



 Alright view. 

 We didn't prepare well but there's more walks up top 1 hour, 3 hours and 6 hours return. 

 Waitangi day quite a few people were using the track. Mad bastards were running up the hill and we got lapped. 

 10000 steps. 

Goal before winter.  Hike up Mt Cargill. 



  4 hours apparently. Rock formation bup there called the organ pipes. That's up higher than our climb. 

 Didn't see any hobbits unless kids count.


----------



## Blue Orange (Feb 7, 2022)

There was a nerd fitness blog that had some fun routines with a D&D-style level mechanic, but they seem to have gone heavy commercial and I don't feel comfy recommending it anymore. Anyone else?


----------



## Richards (Feb 7, 2022)

A couple of years back we had a fitness enthusiast in our office.  He tried convincing me to join him in an upcoming Ninja 5K Run and kept pestering me until I finally told him I'd go.  "And I'm going to totally commit to it," I told him.  "I'll even show up in full ninja gear.  In fact, I'll be so into the whole ninja thing, it's possible you won't even see me there!"

And I was right - he didn't.

Johnathan


----------



## Samloyal23 (Feb 7, 2022)

My gym closed in 2019, so I was unprepared and gaining weight already right when Covid began. After getting my booster shot late last year I realized I had gained 15 pounds. So I found a Planet Fitness near me here in Beaverton, Oregon just before Christmas, and I started working out a couple of times week. I'm trying to work out at least 2-3 times a week. Feeling a tad bit better already...


----------



## Mannahnin (Feb 7, 2022)

46, always been naturally skinny and was fairly physically active into my 20s/early 30s (swimming, fencing & aikido as a teen, camping and LARP as a teen and into my 20s, dancing in my 20s-early 30s), but definitely added a lot of fat through sedentary life, rich food and drink.  Still topped out around 185 at a fraction under 6 feet.  During a period of unemployment for a few months in my 30s at one point I dropped down to 148 through eating and drinking less (especially cutting out soda). Most of my adult life I was in the 165-175 range.

The last few years I've been doing some mountain hiking, and about 15 months ago one of my oldest friends finally talked me into a regular gym routine with him.  Lifting (and a few planks) three days a week, initially for a half hour on Tuesdays and Thursdays after work, and an hour Sunday mornings, and now still three sessions but around double the length.  I've missed a total of six sessions for injury or other reasons; even when I injured my knee last summer and couldn't do leg work for six weeks, I kept to the gym (one-legged planks are just more challenging, right?) schedule.

I weighed in yesterday at 193 in my brand new lifting shoes, which was a surprise; I've been pretty well plateaued in the high 180s this entire time, though I only started seriously protein supplementing a few months ago.  I really need to buy a food scale and start actually counting calories so I can nail down my proper maintenance level, but I've been too lazy to.  I'd like to do my first planned cut this Spring.

Typical weeknight routine is three circuits of chest and arm work in the 8-12 rep range (or 15-20 for smaller isolation stuff like tricep skull crushers) with an occasional leg or back exercise added in, plus a 90 to 120 breath plank before each circuit.  Sundays are usually 5x5s with deadlifts and leg press as well as chest, arm and back work, plus planks before each circuit. I'm now trying to get back exercises into every session.  Yesterday was...


90+ plank x 4 + 120  plankDeadlift 225x5, 225x5, 245x5, 250x5, 265x1 + 245x4  (tried to hit a new PR of 300 today but couldn't lift it; 295 was new PR last week)Inclined Smith bar bench 90x10, 100x5,  110x5, 110x3 + 100x4 , 120x2 +110x2 +100x3 +90x5 (drop sets)Cable lat pulldowns (neutral grip) 85x12,  100x10, 120x8, 120x7, 100x12 (injured my left trap a bit on that 3rd set; still hurting today)Dumbbell lateral raises 15x12, 15x12, 15x12,  15x12, 15x12Leg press 318x12, 368x6, 408x6, 458x6,  498x6Dumbbell preacher curls 35x10, 35x10,  35x15, 40x5 +40x5 (switch arms halfway and back), 40x10Cable face pulls 25x12, 25x12, 35x12 (just trying this one out; I think I want to add it to balance the rear delts)

Goals: More back work.  Add in squats (have only experimented with them a bit). Do a cut this Spring and reduce the belly fat.  Add some cardio eventually.


----------



## Samloyal23 (Feb 26, 2022)

I could really use a workout partner to help me show up more consistently, if anyone lives in the Portland, Oregon area. I tend to procrastinate and end up not going to the gym often enough. Also, working out alone is just kind of boring.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Feb 26, 2022)

My fitness routine just got kyboshed by the government.   I was playing drums in a rock band 4 times a month.  That's lifting 250 lbs of gear in and out of cars and bars (both into and out of) and then running on pedals for 4 hours straight.  Not sure what I'm gonna do now.


----------



## Mannahnin (Feb 28, 2022)

Samloyal23 said:


> I could really use a workout partner to help me show up more consistently, if anyone lives in the Portland, Oregon area. I tend to procrastinate and end up not going to the gym often enough. Also, working out alone is just kind of boring.



Man, I feel this.  My workout partner was the guy who coaxed me into the gym finally, and got me hooked.  He's had some health and family stuff get in the way over the last year and has had to take breaks here and there, but thankfully I had the habit established and have been able to maintain.  It's definitely not as fun without that social aspect of collaborative effort and mutual support with a good friend, though.


----------



## payn (Feb 28, 2022)

I'm a little different than most people in that I dont really like a workout partner. Earbuds in the gym, soundbar on the bike. I just shutoff the mind and go.


----------



## aco175 (Feb 28, 2022)

I started a New Year's resolution to do some push-ups and sit-ups every time I go to the bathroom (within reason).  Nothing like my old army days, but find I need to do something.  I also have a new golf membership to the local club where I want to go and walk for an hour a few days each week between league and tournaments.  Just need the snow to melt.


----------



## payn (Feb 28, 2022)

aco175 said:


> I started a New Year's resolution to do some push-ups and sit-ups every time I go to the bathroom (within reason).  Nothing like my old army days, but find I need to do something.  I also have a new golf membership to the local club where I want to go and walk for an hour a few days each week between league and tournaments.  Just need the snow to melt.



I miss the bike so much. Im not a ski mask in the winter type rider.


----------



## Zardnaar (Feb 28, 2022)

May have overdid things last week and aggravated and old back injury. 

 Went hiking and 1.5-2 hour walks up steep hills daily. 

 Local beach on Sunday. 


 Facing south



North

 Difference in lighting is just cloud cover same day. About a 20-30 minutes time difference. 

 Would probably take two hours or more to fully walk from one side to the other.


----------



## Mannahnin (Feb 28, 2022)

Zardnaar said:


> May have overdid things last week and aggravated and old back injury.



I hope it recovers quickly!  

Since I started lifting a bit over a year ago, just about my #1 priority has been avoiding a back injury.  My first month or so of doing deadlifts was a very cautious process of figuring out the form so my lower spine wasn't stressed.  Yesterday was a deadlift day, and I had a great workout, so my lower back muscles are really barking at me right now, but thankfully (knock wood) I haven't felt anything distressing from my spine in around a year.


----------



## Campbell (Mar 1, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> I hope it recovers quickly!
> 
> Since I started lifting a bit over a year ago, just about my #1 priority has been avoiding a back injury.  My first month or so of doing deadlifts was a very cautious process of figuring out the form so my lower spine wasn't stressed.  Yesterday was a deadlift day, and I had a great workout, so my lower back muscles are really barking at me right now, but thankfully (knock wood) I haven't felt anything distressing from my spine in around a year.




What helped me more than anything else with my deadlifts was really concentrating on building a sturdy upper back. Lower back pain on deadlifts is often due to not being able to stabilize the weight with your lats and mid traps. The isometric contraction is key to good deadlift form. I took a 2 month break from deadlifting early last year and just focused on getting strong in my barbell rows. When I came back to it I was able to deadlift and squat 50+ more pounds than previously. It's been huge for my powerlifting totals.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Mar 1, 2022)

I finally broke down and got a Fitbit.  I have to say, normally I work out alone, so having something there that tracks my goal actually helps me push just a little bit more.


----------



## Mannahnin (Mar 1, 2022)

Campbell said:


> What helped me more than anything else with my deadlifts was really concentrating on building a sturdy upper back. Lower back pain on deadlifts is often due to not being able to stabilize the weight with your lats and mid traps. The isometric contraction is key to good deadlift form. I took a 2 month break from deadlifting early last year and just focused on getting strong in my barbell rows. When I came back to it I was able to deadlift and squat 50+ more pounds than previously. It's been huge for my powerlifting totals.



I haven't done barbell rows at all, but I've done some dumbbell rows, some cable rows, and occasionally lat pulldowns in the past.  Just recently I've been making cable rows and lat pulldowns part of my regular all-the-time routine because I realized that I've been neglecting my back.  Maybe I should give barbell rows a try.


----------



## darjr (Mar 11, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> I haven't done barbell rows at all, but I've done some dumbbell rows, some cable rows, and occasionally lat pulldowns in the past.  Just recently I've been making cable rows and lat pulldowns part of my regular all-the-time routine because I realized that I've been neglecting my back.  Maybe I should give barbell rows a try.



Barbell rows tweak my elbows. Nice thing about heavy dumbbells is you can do one arm at a time.


----------



## darjr (Mar 11, 2022)

Yesterday. Row 1000m, 800m, 600m, 400m, 200m fastest pace 1:56. Between each row, 9 clapping push-ups. Ended with 9 clapping push-ups.


----------



## darjr (Mar 11, 2022)

Campbell said:


> What helped me more than anything else with my deadlifts was really concentrating on building a sturdy upper back. Lower back pain on deadlifts is often due to not being able to stabilize the weight with your lats and mid traps. The isometric contraction is key to good deadlift form. I took a 2 month break from deadlifting early last year and just focused on getting strong in my barbell rows. When I came back to it I was able to deadlift and squat 50+ more pounds than previously. It's been huge for my powerlifting totals.



I’m in this long cut, and I love getting leaner but hate getting “weaker”. All my lifts are up, just not nearly like what I wanted. Except deadlifts. Someone said it’s weird how deadlifts can jump on a cut, and I can tell you it certainly is.


----------



## darjr (Mar 12, 2022)

Mostly Deadlifts. 475 x5 x4 2x3. Then overhead press and a bunch of fun stuff.


----------



## Mannahnin (Mar 14, 2022)

darjr said:


> Mostly Deadlifts. 475 x5 x4 2x3. Then overhead press and a bunch of fun stuff.
> View attachment 153251



What's this display/tracker from?

Yesterday for me was circuits of planks, deadlifts, dumbbell bench, dumbbell preacher, followed by circuits of leg press, lat pulldowns, face pulls, then did a couple of sets of low cable rows and dumbbell skull crushers.  

Have some good soreness today.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Mar 14, 2022)

Sundays are my best workout days, I think.  I know this doesn't look like all that much, but I have a sedentary job, so getting in 25 miles last week is an accomplishment.  I am also able to get in 3-4 days a week of anaerobic work, and not just aerobic, which doesn't show on the tracker.


----------



## darjr (Mar 14, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> Sundays are my best workout days, I think.  I know this doesn't look like all that much, but I have a sedentary job, so getting in 25 miles last week is an accomplishment.  I am also able to get in 3-4 days a week of anaerobic work, and not just aerobic, which doesn't show on the tracker.
> 
> View attachment 153346



I wish I could get in that many. That’s awesome!


----------



## darjr (Mar 14, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> What's this display/tracker from?
> 
> Yesterday for me was circuits of planks, deadlifts, dumbbell bench, dumbbell preacher, followed by circuits of leg press, lat pulldowns, face pulls, then did a couple of sets of low cable rows and dumbbell skull crushers.
> 
> Have some good soreness today.



Apple health.

The watch is such a great all around tracker for me, from workouts to sleeping to steps to tie into my eating.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Mar 14, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> I haven't done barbell rows at all, but I've done some dumbbell rows, some cable rows, and occasionally lat pulldowns in the past.  Just recently I've been making cable rows and lat pulldowns part of my regular all-the-time routine because I realized that I've been neglecting my back.  Maybe I should give barbell rows a try.




I use all dumb bells at home now (I accumulated a pretty full set over many years). I find it does the job for me (plus I saw a pretty horrific barbell accident with some bench presses in a fitness class in college and that made me shift entirely to dumb bells: not that those don't have just as many accidents---just get a bit weirded out using barbells now). 

The past couple weeks I have been a bit lazy, only getting in one or two good work out days a week. But my current approach is to try to at least do something for 30-60 minutes every day if I can. I like to combine weights, cardio and boxing. And since I am not training for anything in particular anymore, just health, I go a lot more by feel. One day is usually reserved for working chest, another back, but besides alternating between those two things I will mix in whatever i feel I need. However I always start my routine with 3 sets of three different push up elevations, sit-ups in three positions, squats and lunges. Then I will do a series of weights (usually for about 20 to 30 minutes, then end with shadow boxing, jumping jacks, skip knees and line drills from martial arts. When it is nice out I will do 3-5 rounds on the heavy bag outside. On days where I am not feeling it, I try to at least do shadow boxing and jumping jacks. 

Also one thing I started doing many years ago that I think has been helpful is eat a full meal right before working out (not waiting one hour or two hours, but forcing my stomach to adapt and giving myself plenty of fuel for the workout). When I first started doing that, I'd want to lose my lunch during a workout, but I got to the point where I could eat a full meal right before going to a boxing or muay thai gym and not have any problem at all.


----------



## Mannahnin (Mar 14, 2022)

Bedrockgames said:


> I use all dumb bells at home now (I accumulated a pretty full set over many years). I find it does the job for me (plus I saw a pretty horrific barbell accident with some bench presses in a fitness class in college and that made me shift entirely to dumb bells: not that those don't have just as many accidents---just get a bit weirded out using barbells now).



I can see that.  I've been focusing on dumbbells for my bench press recently for the range of motion. I have done some dumbbell rows in the past; may add them back in, although right now the lat pulldowns, low cable rows, face pulls and deadlifts feel like a pretty good complement for back work.  



Bedrockgames said:


> Also one thing I started doing many years ago that I think has been helpful is eat a full meal right before working out (not waiting one hour or two hours, but forcing my stomach to adapt and giving myself plenty of fuel for the workout). When I first started doing that, I'd want to lose my lunch during a workout, but I got to the point where I could eat a full meal right before going to a boxing or muay thai gym and not have any problem at all.



I've been eating fairly low carb for the last few years, but my Reputable YouTube Research is now inclining me more toward including significant carbs, at least on workout days, for fuel and recovery.  I usually do eat a moderate breakfast shortly before my big workout on Sundays, but not a big meal.  Yesterday I switched it up and ate heavy, and was a bit uncomfortable/bloated to start out, but definitely had good energy overall.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Mar 14, 2022)

darjr said:


> I wish I could get in that many. That’s awesome!



It helps when one has a dog   2 mile run, then the rest in his two dog walks during the day.  But to be honest, Sundays are my best days.  When I work during the workday, I usually don't get that 10K steps mark.


----------



## darjr (Mar 14, 2022)

I love dumbbells. But I still want to do barbell work, for a while yet. I know it’s just cause I wanna say Squat, Bench, Dead but having fun is all part of it, plus my gym now has max shirts and I want it!

I’ve done full blown Keto until I started putting on weight with it and not in a good way. I’ve done fasting, from restricted eating windows to full on nothing but saltwater for days. Among other things like very low carb.

I wouldn’t do most of them ever again. They did have a purpose and absolutely helped me lose weight, well at first anyway. And at the time that weight loss was my singular goal, damn the consequences. Went from 340 to 240 in just a few months on keto/fasting. But, I also did a lot of damage. Lost so much str in my legs I had to go to physical therapy. My squat was less than my bench for a long time. 

I will say though, fasting was very “spiritual”. I entered a kind of zen that I miss now. Though I dint think I’ll ever do it again.

Now I’m in a low fat high carb hi high protien looking to lose about a 1lb a week, with maintenance diet breaks included. 

I broke under 300 again and ma going to just kinda maintain for a bit. I’m a lot heavier in muscle than I was last time I was 300 too. A lot stronger too.

And it isn’t excruciating either. It’s almost easy….. almost. The tracking of every gorram thing I eat sucks, but the app I’m using now makes it easier than ever.

Here is the graph, the dots are estimated and the line is scale.



The left goes up to over 310lbs.

You can see where I went back to maintenance on the right had side.

The amazing thing to me is that my strength has kept going up during this latest phase. 

I used to hide all this, but not anymore. I kinda have to chatter about it, sorry.

Side note, I found family and friends are joining in more and more, which is the very best part.


----------



## BookTenTiger (Mar 14, 2022)

Before we had our baby in October I was going on a one-hour bike ride every day through Golden Gate Park and out to Ocean Beach. We bought a jogging stroller, which I was excited to use. But then I found out you can't jog with a baby until they are 6 - 9 months old!

So just a few weeks ago I finally figured out a workout routine that works for baby and me.

We always go for a walk in the stroller before lunch. Now three days a week I bring my boxing gloves and do a workout on a field in the park while the baby sleeps. My routine is:

100 punches (shadow boxing)
5 forward kicks, round houses, hooks on each side

25 push ups
50 jumping jacks
20 knee lifts
10 squats
Punching sets (a total of 100)

25 push ups
50 jumping jacks
20 knee lifts
10 squats
Kicking sets (a total of 60)

25 push ups
50 jumping jacks
20 knee lifts
10 squats
Punching sets (a total of 100)

25 push ups
50 jumping jacks
20 knee lifts
10 squats

Then we head home so I can take a shower!

On Tuesdays and Thursdays I go for a 60-90 minute walk with the baby.

I'm also doing back stretches every day to help alleviate back pain (exacerbated by lifting and bending over the baby).

I'm about 178 lb now, trying to get down below 170.

I can't wait until I can jog and bike ride with the baby though, that's going to be transformative!


----------



## darjr (Mar 14, 2022)

I know I’m going to regret it but I might try that.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Mar 14, 2022)

darjr said:


> I wouldn’t do most of them ever again. They did have a purpose and absolutely helped me lose weight, well at first anyway. And at the time that weight loss was my singular goal, damn the consequences. Went from 340 to 240 in just a few months on keto/fasting. But, I also did a lot of damage. Lost so much str in my legs I had to go to physical therapy. My squat was less than my bench for a long time.



Last year I went on a liquid diet for a month (for other reasons other than losing weight), but I did lose 20 lbs that month.  So...super effective lol?  But it make me cranky.  Alas, I've since gained most of it back.


darjr said:


> I used to hide all this, but not anymore. I kinda have to chatter about it, sorry.



Never apologize for that.  I spend most of my life suffering from body image issues (when I graduated high school, I was 6'3" and weighed 153lbs).  A lot of people seem to think it's OK to make fun of really skinny people, but it's just as hurtful and harmful, and it took several years to work past all of those issues.  I'd hide my body as much as I could whenever I'd go anywhere, and felt like I wasn't "manly" enough.



BookTenTiger said:


> I'm also doing back stretches every day to help alleviate back pain (exacerbated by lifting and bending over the baby).



As someone almost 50, this is the key.  Stretching every day for at least 15 minutes has almost eliminated my lower back pain.  Us post-40-year-olds need to work harder and do a lot more stretching to keep some of those aches and pains at bay lol.  45 is when it hit all at once.  Since then, I've had:

torn labrum in left shoulder
impingements in both shoulders
degenerative knee disorder; most of my cartilage is gone
bursitis in left Achilles
gout
minor groin hernia

Getting older sucks, yo!

I mentioned this above, but I lost 20lbs on my liquid diet.  Here is a photo from that time (it was a photo about shaving my beard and not about showing my body, but it's the only one I have that shows my body).  I was 190lbs at that point, and am 207 now.  Some of that weight is a bit more muscle, but some is also dad bod  .  I would like to get back down to 190 and have picked up my workout regime for that reason.  As someone who grew up with body issues most of my life, I think I'm doing pretty good for someone nearly half a century old.  It doesn't matter what others think of our bodies, it's how we feel about it, and if you're happy, it doesn't matter how much you weigh.


----------



## darjr (Mar 15, 2022)

Squat day! 
Warmup, then 225x2 315x2 365x3x3 315x5 315x3

Dumbbell bench 100lbs ea h hand 4x8.

Then a bunch of accessories and fun stuff. Cooldown was a walk.

I’ve been struggling with squat for a while. Getting there.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Mar 15, 2022)

darjr said:


> Squat day!
> Warmup, then 225x2 315x2 365x3x3 315x5 315x3
> 
> Dumbbell bench 100lbs ea h hand 4x8.
> ...



I'm old. 134 heart rate is my peak


----------



## darjr (Mar 15, 2022)

Sacrosanct said:


> I'm old. 134 heart rate is my peak



I have to “meditate” between sets sometimes to get it to come down. Otherwise I’d be there all night.


----------



## darjr (Mar 17, 2022)

Yesterday. Bench! 225x2x12 265x5 295x4x3 225x2x8. Maybe 60+ push-ups paused at the floor, hands lifted (what are those called?). Then leg press, full stack (400?) 4x15. Then a bunch of accessories.


----------



## Campbell (Mar 17, 2022)

While I have been cutting the last year I have been mostly focused on much more body building style programming. Here's the last two workouts I have done. I am just starting this training cycle so volume is pretty low.

*Chest Day (3/16/2022)*

Bench Press (Dumbbell)
180 lb. x 10
200 lb. x 8
200 lb. x 6

Incline Bench Press (Dumbbell)
130 lb.  x 10
140 lb.  x 8
140 lb.  x 6

Incline Chest Fly
100 lbs. x 10
110 lbs. x 10

*Back Day (3/17/2022)*

Bent Over One Arm Row (Dumbbell)
100 lb. x 15
100 lb. x 15

Lat Pulldown (Wide Underhand Grip)
205 lb.  x 10
220 lb.  x 10

Seated Row
250 lbs. x 10
265 lbs. x 10

Preacher Curls (Barbell)
95 lbs. x 10
115 lbs. x 6

Cut has been going great so far. I am down 90 lbs. in the last 13 months (from 375 to 285). I still have about 40-50 lbs. I would like to lose. Here's a recent gym picture.


----------



## Campbell (Mar 17, 2022)

When it comes to barbells versus dumbbells I think a lot comes to individual anatomy and leverages. I tend do a lot more of my chest work with dumbbells because my barbell bench tends to hit my triceps a lot more than my chest (my triceps and shoulders are more developed than my chest). Same thing for most machines. I get a really good loaded stretch from dumbbells which seems to blow up my chest.

I also train by myself so I can get closer to failure with dumbbells even if I usually have to do higher reps.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Mar 17, 2022)

Dude, congratulations!


----------



## darjr (Mar 18, 2022)

Row warmup 1000m. Then 1000m, 800m, 600m, 400m and finish with. 400m sprint at 1:56 pace. It was supposed to be 200 but wth. Split by burpees 3,5,7,9,11. I think I hate burpees.

I’m having a bit of trouble burning enough calories.


----------



## darjr (Mar 23, 2022)

Been in a long slow cut. Here’s that story so far, in belt holes. I need a new belt.


----------



## Bedrockgames (Mar 25, 2022)

Been a bit lazy past couple days. Today was my first day getting back into things since Monday. Kept it a little broad. Ate well rounded meals, had a couple of protein shakes and did 9 sets of push ups (3 variations), 4 sets of squats with 40 pound dumbbells, 3 sets of lunges with 40 pound dumbbells, sit ups, shadow boxing, shadow boxing with two pound weights, 4 sets upright rows with 40 pound dumbbells, 4 sets of overhead dumbbell tricep extension 45 pound dumbbell, 9 sets of 40 pound dumbbell curls (3 different variations), jumping jacks, skip knee, running in place, 1 more round shadow boxing, then old school line drills for martial arts techniques (mostly kicking: front kick, push kick, round house, hook, and axe....I like to mix up TMA and muay thai routines). I rushed a bit. All that came in under 40 minutes I think. Going to try to either do less at a slower pace next time or similar amount but over an hour or so. My main goal was just to get moving and get things back into working order.


----------



## Mannahnin (Apr 1, 2022)

Just got back from a week and a half visiting my sister in SoCal.  I got one gym day at LA Fitness while I was there, and another limited workout at a tiny hotel fitness center on our way to hike Sequoia.  It was interesting working with limited or crowded equipment in both cases.  Making adjustments like having to use an overhand bar for lat pulldowns because LAF didn't have a neutral grip attachment, or using a kind of odd inclined bench because no flat benches were free.

The first two trails we did in Sequioa weren't much; Giant Forest and General Sherman are short.  But we wanted to climb Moro Rock and the access road was closed, so that added some miles.  Moro Rock was amazing.  Between those hikes Friday, 12-ish hours of fast walking around Disneyland on Sunday, lots of walking in downtown Hollywood on Monday and Universal Studios on Tuesday, my legs definitely got some work even though I didn't have a lifting leg day during the trip.  

I also had a really good long session the Sunday before I left, and finally broke 300 on my deadlift. 

March 20:

90 second planks x 5

Deadlift 205x10,  225x10, 255x6, 275x5, 285x2, 300x1, 255x5Dumbbell bench 45x11 +40x3, 50x9 +45x4  +40x4, 55x3 +50x2 +45x3 +40x3Dumbbell preacher curls 40x17, 45x10 +6  (switch arms), 45x7 +4 (switch arms)Inclined Smith bar bench 90x7 +80x5,  100x5 +90x4 +80x4 +70x3, 100x3 +90x3 +80x4 +70x4Inclined dumbbell curls 20x12, 20x15,  25x9Leg press 318x12, 408x12, 468x8, 498x5,  548x2 +498x3 +408x5Lat pulldowns 105x15, 110x8 +105x2 +100x2Cable row 120x15, 140x12


----------



## darjr (Apr 3, 2022)

Max lift week done! Squat 410, Deadlift 500, Bench 315.
Note I did it for a t-shirt! Ask how many things I've done for a t-shirt.

The deadlift was without straps, I don't think I've tried to lift over 315 without straps ever. With straps I almost got 550 but by then I was toast. I tried 450 on squat but I'm still recovering from all the fasting I did a couple years ago. And I have old man knees.
Here is a bad crop of the shirt.





I've been on a long cut losing over a pound a week for months. Everything is heavy now.


----------



## Richards (Apr 4, 2022)

Nicely done, darjr!

Sadly, this is more my level of fitness:





Johnathan


----------



## Campbell (Apr 4, 2022)

Been dealing with some plantar fasciitis for last 4 weeks so I have not really been able to train legs or do very much cardio. Upper body lifts are still going pretty strong. 

I have started incorporating the rowing machine at my apartment complex gym into my routine in the last week. In tonight's session I did 6000m in 31:17 (going with a distance target instead of a set amount of time).

Weight has been a little stagnant for the last month at ~285, but my waist is a bit smaller. Just went down to a 34-inch waist on my jeans (down from 44 inches at my heaviest).


----------



## Campbell (Apr 4, 2022)

@darjr 

Those are some really impressive numbers. How long have you been powerlifting?


----------



## darjr (Apr 4, 2022)

Campbell said:


> @darjr
> 
> Those are some really impressive numbers. How long have you been powerlifting?



Kinda my whole life. 

Off and on.

Seriously got back into it a couple years ago.

When I was a kid I don't think I would have been happy with those numbers.


----------



## darjr (Apr 4, 2022)

Campbell said:


> Been dealing with some plantar fasciitis for last 4 weeks so I have not really been able to train legs or do very much cardio. Upper body lifts are still going pretty strong.
> 
> I have started incorporating the rowing machine at my apartment complex gym into my routine in the last week. In tonight's session I did 6000m in 31:17 (going with a distance target instead of a set amount of time).
> 
> Weight has been a little stagnant for the last month at ~285, but my waist is a bit smaller. Just went down to a 34-inch waist on my jeans (down from 44 inches at my heaviest).



I love rowing so very much.

I had very bad plantar fasciitis, I was lucky, it turned out it was the cheap crappy shoes I liked to wear.


----------



## darjr (May 4, 2022)

My gym, like me, is a work in progress.


----------



## Mannahnin (May 4, 2022)

Wrenched my neck randomly just getting up in the morning last week and had to cut my Thursday workout short due to pain and performance impingement.  Took Sunday off because I was still recovering, and was up in Vermont touring around with the GF, but at least I got a bit of hiking and swimming in.  But my neck is at least 90% back to normal now, so I got back to the gym last night and had a good session (planks, dumbbell bench, shrugs, dumbbell preacher curls, lat pulldowns, face pulls, and some light cable flies).  Managed to hurt my right trap, though.


----------



## darjr (May 4, 2022)

Uh, I clicked like but also wow! Get well soon! I go to the gym because if I’m going to be a creaky old man I’m gonna be a fit one.


----------



## Zardnaar (May 4, 2022)

I don't do gym but taking up walking and hiking. 

 10 minute drive and 30-90 minutes later.

 Gone up there 3 times since February. One was 3 hour shortest 2 hour.

 Longway involves going through a forest. 

I'm 43 some parents take their toddlers up there and you see 2 year olds giving it a go.

 Lost 5kg since December plan is to slowly lose another 10 or so see if I can get weight down to 1997 levels.


----------



## Zardnaar (May 4, 2022)

Goal for summer 4 day hike through alpine rainforest kinda real life Jurassic Park. Wife's not super keen plan B 1-2 day hike through Silver Peaks. 


 Plan B.


 Sister in law and family are ahead if me. Nephew just got a VR set but this week he's getting dragged off for a hike he's 8.  He's going here.


 May can be dicey with the weather down there might get rained off 2000mm of rain per year have fun ya little ....


----------



## Mannahnin (May 4, 2022)

Zardnaar said:


> I don't do gym but taking up walking and hiking.



I've been doing more and more mountain hiking the last few years.  NH has 48 mountains 4,000' or higher, and lots of smaller ones.  The weather here has just gotten to the point that I can re-start that in warm weather clothing again; still haven't taken up winter hiking (though I've dipped my toes into snowshoeing).  Excited to get up on the peaks again in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Zardnaar (May 4, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> I've been doing more and more mountain hiking the last few years.  NH has 48 mountains 4,000' or higher, and lots of smaller ones.  The weather here has just gotten to the point that I can re-start that in warm weather clothing again; still haven't taken up winter hiking (though I've dipped my toes into snowshoeing).  Excited to get up on the peaks again in the next couple of weeks.




 4000' we call that hill country. 

 Mount Coook/Aoraki. 3700 metres. 

That's a 4 hour drive iirc. Haven't been up there for a bit.

 Silver Peaks go up to 4700 feet. 

https://www.alltrails.com/trail/new-zealand/otago/silver-peaks-loop-track

 It's a gnarly one the tracks a bit rough. Probably not ready for that one there's a nearby ecosanctuary that's around 2000 feet up with a 3 hour loop through native forest with Kaka and Tuatara.


----------



## Mannahnin (May 4, 2022)

Yes, the Appalachians are very old and pretty worn down at this point.  It was funny thinking about the spectacular views from Mount Monadnock (3,166') last October while I was on top of Moro Rock (6,720') in March, looking UP at Sierra peaks like Triple Divide Peak (8,025), Mount Stewart (9,415), Kaweah Queen (13,388), and Mount Eisen (12,185).

Do folks do Aoraki as a day hike?  NH's tallest, Mount Washington, is 6,288', but the weather tends to be more of a factor than the sheer height/distance.


----------



## Zardnaar (May 4, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> Yes, the Appalachians are very old and pretty worn down at this point.  It was funny thinking about the spectacular views from Mount Monadnock (3,166') last October while I was on top of Moro Rock (6,720') in March, looking UP at Sierra peaks like Triple Divide Peak (8,025), Mount Stewart (9,415), Kaweah Queen (13,388), and Mount Eisen (12,185).
> 
> Do folks do Aoraki as a day hike?  NH's tallest, Mount Washington, is 6,288', but the weather tends to be more of a factor than the sheer height/distance.




 You can't hike to the top of Aoraki. That requires climbing equipment. 

 The tracks vary in length. There's a 5 hour hike up to a Hut. There's a glacier lake up there as well. 


 Can be dangerous as well there's unrecovered bodies up there.


----------



## Nellisir (May 4, 2022)

Mannahnin said:


> I've been doing more and more mountain hiking the last few years.  NH has 48 mountains 4,000' or higher, and lots of smaller ones.  The weather here has just gotten to the point that I can re-start that in warm weather clothing again; still haven't taken up winter hiking (though I've dipped my toes into snowshoeing).  Excited to get up on the peaks again in the next couple of weeks.



I'm up around Concord & would be really interested in going hiking sometime if you want some company!


----------



## schneeland (May 5, 2022)

Richards said:


> Sadly, this is more my level of fitness



Not only you.
Like darjr, I now have a smartwatch. Contrary to him, it tells me that my fitness level is terrible...


----------



## Maletherin (May 5, 2022)

Morrus said:


> Is that better for knees? (That being my particular issue).



 Bike for bad knees, at least at first. Running does help the knees and if you're skinny enough you can do that. I'm personally a big dude slimming and I bike/ruck. Calisthenics for the rest. I'm getting old and my powerlifting days are behind me.


----------



## payn (May 5, 2022)

Maletherin said:


> Bike for bad knees, at least at first. Running does help the knees and if you're skinny enough you can do that. I'm personally a big dude slimming and I bike/ruck. Calisthenics for the rest. I'm getting old and my powerlifting days are behind me.



Yeap, biking has been good for my knees. I also like to get my exercise while sitting down.


----------



## Zardnaar (May 5, 2022)

Easy mode hiking track and I want to go for a swim.


----------



## Maletherin (May 5, 2022)

payn said:


> Yeap, biking has been good for my knees. I also like to get my exercise while sitting down.




Beer curls, with enough volume (did you see what I did there?  ), can build your arms.  The only drawback is excess weight on the waistline.


----------



## Mannahnin (Jun 9, 2022)

Aside from missing a week last month to being down with flu, I've continued apace.  Got my deadlift PR up to 325 on May 29th.  Doing most of my bicep work with 50lb dumbbells now and chest starting off with 55s, so definitely still seeing progress.  I've continued the usual schedule- Sunday morning a 2 - 2.5hr full body session, and Tuesday and Thursdays after work doing an hour+ of mixed upper body- chest, back, arms and sometimes shoulders.  

Between deadlift and leg press I definitely give my legs a good workout on Sundays, but while I have a bit of disruption (especially the next day), I never seem to have any soreness, nor do I get the truly debilitated/can't walk feelings people talk about with heavy leg days.  So I've been contemplating adding a second leg day for a while.  

Finally tried going in last night for a quick session of more leg press (I should probably add hams; I already add calf raises at the end of every leg press set), interspersed with a few sets of lateral raises.  Yikes!    I definitely felt debilitated!  The first time (at least in a long while) that I've felt real weakness and trouble walking.  Stairs and even a bit of general ambulation are a little rough today, but I'm not really sore, so that's good.

Sunday's leg portions were:
Deadlift 225x10, 245x10, 275x6 +2 (grip fail; reset and breathe), 275x5
Leg press 408x12, 458x12, 508x6 +458x6 +408x10 (drop setting on the third set)

Wednesday evening I did:
Leg press 408x15, 458x12, 498x6 +458x6 +408x8 (drop sets on the third set)

Oof.  Assuming I don't actually injure myself, though, this seems like it will probably be productive in improving my legs faster.


----------



## darjr (Jul 12, 2022)

This is great. Useful insights


----------



## Mannahnin (Jul 12, 2022)

I took a deload week this past week, to reduce some fatigue and joint strain.  Slightly light session Tuesday, slightly light Wednesday but for different muscle groups (it's my second leg day, plus a couple of accessories) and only two sets, significantly lighter and two sets Thursday, and I took Sunday off completely.  Did go for a short hike on Saturday, so got a little leg exercise there.  

Kind of excited to get back to the gym tonight, though I still haven't made up my mind whether to hit it really hard and go to failure on everything, or start a little lighter and hold a few reps in reserve and work up over the next few weeks.


----------



## HaroldTheHobbit (Jul 12, 2022)

For 20ish years I used to hit the gym 3-6 times/week. Then 9 years ago I almost died from a crashed aorta valve and had to go through emergency surgery and a long rehab period. I have a mechanical valve now that works like a charm. But after that I only do walking and some free weights at home. And the pandemic with perma-distance working has not been kind to me, with lots of weight gained and dire potatofying.

So, I'm slowly getting back to the regular long walks etc, but it's a struggle.


----------



## Cadence (Jul 12, 2022)

Still haven't gotten exercise in.  Dr. Gave me three months to get my cholesterol under control, and I've cut the fluff out (so no sausage or cheese at breakfast, no sauce or red meat on the lunch sandwich, don't order fries going out...).  We'll see.


----------

